# body fortress?



## ABQ1990 (Jul 13, 2007)

whats the story on Body Fortress Whey Protein powder? is it any good. how do i go about taking it so i can get its fullest effect?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mornin! This is a HnB product, i seen this too a while back. Big tubs and a knock down price. I shopped around a bit anyhow and was told to stay away from it, something to do with several missing aminos i think (err was a while ago, soz). Some say i taste awful, far too many cals (its not just protein in the can). I go for nutrisport myself, all whey. They're brits. Oh and its a fair price.

peace


----------



## ABQ1990 (Jul 13, 2007)

i see i see ok man thanks i might give that a shot


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Extreme (the board sponser) whey is pretty darn good


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with hoola, but put it in a shaker as extreme foams big time in a blender. tastes good. one of the best.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

hiya guy i read somewhere that H&B protein body fortress, was using rubbish protein, and it was not digesting that good by the body(i used to buy it myself), now i stick to companies like met-rx ,prolab,cnp i know they may be a little more expensive but at least you know its good stuff.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dunno about missing aminos,but a client gave me a free 1kg a while back and tbh although i wasnt keen on the taste it gave me no stomach probs whatsoever(i have very dodgy guts these days)and i know for a fact its helping his recovery(altho his diet isnt really in order still)

i seem to remember it contained isolate/concentrate/hydrolysised whey(is that the right order?)

i`m the first to say buy extreme but i didnt think it was bad stuff.

now i know most peeps think its fooking awful stuff so i`d be intrigued to know why that is


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

H&B tastes rank generally due to poor quality flavouring and their use of soy protein.

Not tried BF stuff and to be honest I wouldn't waste my money trying...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i didnt.


----------



## Kk5276 (May 5, 2013)

like they say you get what you pay for, that stuff is just nasty.


----------



## dobzie (Oct 31, 2007)

I tried the body fortress while I was waiting for my usual protein to be delivered as it was half price in H&B. Although the protein content seemed OK to me it tasted cheap. By cheap I mean rank. I guess you just get used to your normal brand. I wouldn't get it again, but that's due to personal choice and not the product itself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

dobzie said:


> I tried the body fortress while I was waiting for my usual protein to be delivered as it was half price in H&B. Although the protein content seemed OK to me it tasted cheap. By cheap I mean rank. I guess you just get used to your normal brand. I wouldn't get it again, but that's due to personal choice and not the product itself.


EXACTLY same story for me. Tried body fortress while I was waiting for my usual protein to be delivered as it was half price in H&B

Wont use again. The cheap price is reflected in the poor quality.


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

dobzie said:


> I tried the body fortress while I was waiting for my usual protein to be delivered as it was half price in H&B. Although the protein content seemed OK to me it tasted cheap. By cheap I mean rank. I guess you just get used to your normal brand. I wouldn't get it again, but that's due to personal choice and not the product itself.


Pretty much same story for me, although I have also tried the BF Protoplex sachets which weren't bad, they were cheap (£17 for 20 sachets, 44g protein in each) and I found them ideal for if ur going away, saves trying to explain tubs of dubious looking powder to customs and are loads cheaper than the big brand alternatives. They also mixed really well in a shaker. Different strokes for different folks I guess...


----------

